# Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Just used this on the father in-laws car today as I'm trying to use up old stuff I've forgotten about (We're all guilty of it, I know!)

Wow, I forgot how nice this stuff smells, it's like a sweet bubblegum scent!

It's just a shame it's not as glossy and long lasting as CG's NLTG I use all the time.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Used some earlier on my Brothers' car. Greasier than Big Daddies breakfast, but good stuff.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

It does smell lovely. Works really well on some tyres too, only average on others though.


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

I've noticed this different brand thing too. I quite like it, just don't catch white trainers on your wheels when you've freshly applied it!


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

I use this. For the first few minutes it looks unnaturally shiny but when it dries a bit it takes on quite a natural, new tyre look. Very good product in my opinion. You hardly have to use any, too.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

ye i really like this stuff. nice to use and smells awesome. can get a bit flingy if too much is used though


----------



## warwick (May 17, 2015)

adamb87 said:


> ye i really like this stuff. nice to use and smells awesome. can get a bit flingy if too much is used though


I have used this stuff many times and it's the best I have ever had for tyres; I always go back to it.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

It's just a shame it's not as glossy and long lasting as CG's NLTG I use all the time.[/QUOTE]

I've just had an email from CG recommending Hypercoat High Gloss Tyre dressing? (Had requested best product for high gloss and 2+ weeks durability)


----------



## Buffer1 (Sep 23, 2015)

Not a big fan of Meguiars endurance. Pain in the **** to apply etc and really greasy.

AG Rubber Plus Cleaner is better imho, or Espuma RD-50.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

I use Rubber Plus on platic and rubber trim but on my tyres it was poor in both durability and completely lacked shine


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Buffer1 said:


> Not a big fan of Meguiars endurance. Pain in the **** to apply etc and really greasy.
> 
> AG Rubber Plus Cleaner is better imho, or Espuma RD-50.


Ive used Meguiars today for the same reason as the op. Its real messy stuff but works and lasts well.

Ive got a fairly big bottle of Espuma RD-50 I thought it was rubbish.

Im now on Zaino which I love the look of just wish it lasted longer.


----------



## Spatt (Mar 28, 2014)

love this stuff, get an old dish sponge to apply it. gloves are a must if your at a show and you cant wash your hands.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Mimic most of these posts.

Really like it.

I tend to do two or three coats with 5 mins in between. Then run a microfibre over it to stop the sling.

Gives a nice satin sheen.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

This stuff has got far more praise than it deserves. Leaves the tyres looking shiny, thats because it never dries. Stuff is so greasy/slimey and it takes far more effort to work into the grooves compared to other products. 

My personal fave so far is Onyx Frost which dries to the touch and lasts 1 week+ even in these wet, winter months, it is slightly less glossy compared to Megs tho. Only drawback is it is now discontinued but luckily I have 2L+ of the stuff  Apart from the onyx, other good products I have found are AW Elixir, Juicy Details iced apple, KKD Tyresol and Obsession Wax Nero. 

Nero is likely my favorite extreme gloss product and Frost Onyx my fave semi gloss finish.


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

Have used this for years - can't fault it and I find best way to apply is with a 2.5 inch paintbrush - not unnaturally shiney and lasts for ages


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I mixed half a bottle I had left to se with about 50ml of water. Made it much nicer to spread around the tyre, can spray it on the applicator during application and durability hasn't seemed to suffer. Been on since saturday and still looks glossy and black. Makes using this horrible dressing up that bit more bearable


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Mine is running out soon and i wont be buying another, mainly because i want to try something different, not sure which to go for yet.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

think i still have two full bottles and 3/4 of another... ill get round to using up at some point but such a dust magnet... does smell great mind... but messy stuff.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Brian1612 said:


> This stuff has got far more praise than it deserves. Leaves the tyres looking shiny, thats because it never dries. Stuff is so greasy/slimey and it takes far more effort to work into the grooves compared to other products.
> 
> My personal fave so far is Onyx Frost which dries to the touch and lasts 1 week+ even in these wet, winter months, it is slightly less glossy compared to Megs tho. Only drawback is it is now discontinued but luckily I have 2L+ of the stuff  Apart from the onyx, other good products I have found are AW Elixir, Juicy Details iced apple, KKD Tyresol and Obsession Wax Nero.
> 
> Nero is likely my favorite extreme gloss product and Frost Onyx my fave semi gloss finish.


Agreed - Endurance is a product from a different age. It was OK 10 years ago but things have moved on. The smell was the only good thing about it. It was greasy, slung like a b*stard, made the tyres brown and didn't last very long. Much better products out there now. I'm surprised Meguiars haven't updated or replaced it to be honest.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

It's a product that everyone starts with and thinks is the dogs danglies, but when you do the rounds of hundreds of companies you soon see how over rated it is and how much better stuff there is out there


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

I always come back to it.
Tried all sorts of others but they don't seem to last half as long.

Squirt onto an old detailing brush so that it gets in the grooves/lettering on your tyres and then take an old general purpose MF cloth to remove the excess. 
Always comes up well and lasts a decent amount of time in my experiences.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Bulkhead said:


> I'm surprised Meguiars haven't updated or replaced it to be honest.


Probably because it still sells so well.

I'm after a new tyre dressing - I prefer the satin / new tyre look rather than "wet look" so suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

lobotomy said:


> Probably because it still sells so well.
> 
> I'm after a new tyre dressing - I prefer the satin / new tyre look rather than "wet look" so suggestions are welcome!


Zaino z16

You won't look back, honestly


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Finishkare Fk108as leaves a nice look on tyres , been using it myself for a few years now and can 't fault it for longevity either .

Mark


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Need to try out zaino, wheres cheapest p+p if I'm just ordering the 1 item anyone?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

lemansblue92 said:


> Need to try out zaino, wheres cheapest p+p if I'm just ordering the 1 item anyone?


Not sure tbh as I only order large amounts online, all small orders I use Dooka as he's up the road from me

Places that sell it I use and have good service from are:

Shop n shine
Clean and shiny 
Dooka


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Kimo said:


> It's a product that everyone starts with and thinks is the dogs danglies, but when you do the rounds of hundreds of companies you soon see how over rated it is and how much better stuff there is out there


I find it messy, especially when you put it on a cut up sponge and it soaks into the sponge and all over your hands, and when you drive it splatters up the side of your car!!

I love using the Art De Shine Hydrophonic Nano tyre coating, less mess and gives it a longer shine, love this stuff.:thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I`ve got a bottle in the shed and it will stay there, highstyle is much better.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Not sure tbh as I only order large amounts online, all small orders I use Dooka as he's up the road from me
> 
> Places that sell it I use and have good service from are:
> 
> ...


must be handy having Dooka up the road lol


----------



## bigmondy (Aug 27, 2011)

Anyone used thisIndependently proven to outlast other rim coatings, Gtechniq C5 uses a unique chemical bond to become the functional surface of your rims making them dirt and brake dust repellent as well as being much easier to clean. *A single application lasts up to one year

Based on similar technology as our c1 and c4 coatings, c5 is able to give you greater performance due to its unique *and exceptionally fine surface rheology and chemical bonding mechanism. *The former property gives the coating its excellent stain and contaminant resistance whilst the latter its durability.

Brake dust is detrimental to wheels. It heats up and penetrates the wheel finish, causing pitting and stains. Wheel protection is vital to maintaining the beauty of wheels.

Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armor provides an incredibly durable, long-lasting coating that blocks out all contamination. Wheels coated with C5 are simple to clean and they tend to stay cleaner on their own. Car shampoo or a non-acidic degreaser is all you need for regular wheel cleaning.

HOW TO USE

Use instruction and tips:
Do not dilute
Apply at a temperature above 40 degrees F and not in direct sunlight
If you are applying indoors ensure that there is adequate ventilation and wear protective gloves
Ensure that the surface to be coated is entirely free from fats/oils or previously applied products. GTechniq PW Panel Wipe is recommended for this purpose
Use the lint free application pads supplied to spread the coating onto the trim
Because the coating forms its bond immediately it is very important you remove excess coating from the treated surface within 5 minutes of application
To remove residue we recommend a clean microfiber towel
Allow coating to cure for 12 hours
Avoid using acidic wheel cleaners.
Features & Benefits:
Chemical bonding provides superior durability
Surface rheology provides excellent stain & contaminant resistance
Based on similar technology as our C1 and C4 coatings
Very easy to apply: wipe on, wipe off formula


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Wrong thread mate.


----------

